# long time fan 1st time serious buyer...



## d.spooni (Jan 29, 2005)

hi yall!

considering to buy 91 maxima gxe or 92 maxima se. both are privy to having fuel injection, crank angle sensor, speed sensor, speedometer & electronic control unit issues. ive read many reviews and have come across only one that had a crank angle sensor issue. all are fairly expensive. can anyone tell me when going to test them how, if at all, i can look out for any or all of the previous. would be a huge relief for me! i am broker than a joke and truly cant afford any one of these. 

many many thanks!
d.


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

The only definate way of determining sensor problems would be to check the ecu, which buyers ussually don't. I would have an experienced mechanic (or car enthusiast) go with you and just look over the engine. Most of the above mentioned problems create an unstable idle, so make sure it idles smooth and is between 600 and 900 rpm (700 is what i'm at). Also, from what i've heard, the 92's (se models) are faster, but maybe a bit more problematic. Good luck.


----------

